# Did you remember or forget?



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

Did you remember or forget getting your colonoscopy done?Mine is in 2 days and I am FREAKING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I keep imagining being on the table in great discomfort and pain and imagining the doctor filling my body with too much air and if they damage my insides and I can't sleep because of all my bad thoughts.My doctor told me I will know someone is going on when I'm in there but will forget the whole thing when I'm out.I wish I was in America right now cause I know the doctors there put you right out - seems a little more civilised!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well no,, it sounds like they will give you a med to help you ... The medication it sounds like he is talking about it Versed. It falls under the category of "conscious sedation". I had it for both of my colonoscopies. However for my 1st one.. it was the ONLY medication I had because when I arrived my blood pressure was too low for them to give me anything else. And I tell you truly... I remembered ZERO. But.. that's me. Hon.. they need you to lay there still & quietly... and they will make sure you can do that... so please.. don't worry about it. You will be fine. Read some of the other threads about them.. most people don't recall much at all. Let that re-assure you.(((Hugs))) Keep us posted as you go along.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh boy, I was there just like a week ago and I feel your anxiety. I know exactly how scary this is for you. I was so nervous that I almost cancelled it. You WILL be medicated. In the room I went in, the doctor did his thing but the nurses are really on top of trying to keep you comfortable, monitoring how you are doing, if there is any pain or whatever they give you warm blankets. If you have any discomfort, they will give you something to help through your IV and it will work fast !! I sort of remembered being in there but felt shocked when the doctor was done because it felt like I was in there for like 5 minutes. The anxiety and worry is the WORST PART. When you are done you will feel so good that you had it done and will wonder why you were so anxious. I constantly ...and like for hours...searched all over the internet for experiences and it freaked me right out. I watched people go in and out of that room before me and when they came out they were all sleeping away and relaxed as can be.


----------



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for the replies and support, it is very much appreciated.I really hope I sleep through the procedure.Just got my prep pack through the post, I have to drink 3 sachets of Klean-Prep, or 4 if needed. My appointment is at 1.30pm on Friday and my 3rd sachet has to be taken that morning, HOW AWFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Prep day tomorrow, will let you know how I get on. Roll on Friday!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Remember when you are running clear... you are done prepping!


----------



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, I asked the nurse about that and she said that it is mandatory that I drink 3 sachets of Klean-Prep (3litres). On top of this I am dealing with the end of a horrible cold although I think my stress is playing with that. I have a headache but I think it's because I'm scared.I start in 2 hours, I'll try post later!........................Nearly finished todays prep and it really wasn't bad at all!! No cramping and i THINK im running clear already but will call the hospital re. that. It isn't surprising seeing as I've hardly eaten this week from all the nerves. The last glass of Klean-Prep is hard to drink but holding my nose followed by a mouthful of jelly seems to do the trick!Now that this bit is over I'm getting really worried about tomorrow and I'm pretty hungry, doesn't help when i've got so much nice food in my flat! Going to drain a can of chicken noodle soup and have the watery goodness haha.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello,i hope you managed through the prep today okay.I had a colonoscopy a few years ago,i was sedated and did not remember anything.Good luck and take care.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't remember anything about my colonoscopy and, in fact, I blacked out a few times later in the day after I got home from the hospital. It was bad enough that I asked for light sedation for the gastroscopy I had a year later I still blacked out for that... I must just have a low tolerance for the sedatives or something.


----------



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.I've drank 2 sachets today and should only have 1 more to take tomorrow morning, I'll have to get up at half 7 so I will definitely be able to travel.After the first 2 hours I was starting to wonder what all the fuss was about but as the day went on I couldn't believe how bad it made you feel. I feel very sick right now and the thought of drinking another litre (possibly 2) in the morning makes me feel very very sick.I'll post tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well only sip it... and like I said.. once you are clear.. you are done. I doubt you will need the whole thing.I will be thinking of you... let us know how you are when you can.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You are still in my thoughts.... Hope all went well and that you are resting comfy!Have a good weekend!


----------



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

That's me home safe and sound. Been home for a few hours now.The procedure was......ok. I was terribly nervous and scared and was crying walking into the room. I was given a painkiller which made the room look like jelly and then a sedative which was nice but I do remember screaming at one point from the pain of air being pumped inside me.Saying that, my nurse was amazing and was holding my hands when I was finding it very uncomfortable and constantly reassuring me which helped a lot. I remember most of the procedure (I think), the parts I most vividly remember was 1 intense pain and me constantly saying 'Can I have another sedative pllleeeeeeeeeeeease'. I'd say prep and procedure are on a par with each other for different reasons, both are considerably unpleasant.She said everything looked fine but took quite a lot of biopsies as part of procedure.I'm glad it's over but I don't get results back for another 2 weeks so I don't feel like I'm out of the loop. I've had some dinner and everything seems very quiet down there which is good. If I have upset stomach I will be taking Imodium.Thanks for everyones support it really helped me.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thats good you are home safe and sound after your procedure.You relax and take care.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Glad to hear you did ok.It seems like the more high strung and nervous one is .. the harder it is for sedatives to work.....Relaxation techniques would be very good to learn and be able to employ when the occasional stresses in life demand it...


----------



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

You are right, after I get the results from the biopsies I am having stress counselling to try and calm myself down, I am extremely highly strung.


----------

